# Need to rehome 3 awesome ladies--passing through CO, WY, UT, NV, CA, OR, and WA



## PhilosophyGuy (Mar 9, 2014)

After many weeks spent trying to figure out a way to safely transport my three female rats with me when I move to South Korea in the fall, it seems it cannot be done--no commercial airline with routes to Seoul allows rats in the cabin, and even if I pay $1700 to ship them with a professional animal carrier they will likely still have to sit in quarantine for a week or more and I can't be sure that they will be appropriately cared for during that time  Rather than surrendering them to a shelter I thought I'd see if anyone on here is interested in taking them in. They are about 4 months old and very lively, curious, affectionate sisters. They have been checked out by a vet and are healthy. I am currently in Boulder, CO, but will be going on a big roadtrip at the end of the month and could potentially drop the rats off with the right person along the way. The route I'm planning is as follows:

May 24th: Boulder, CO to Salt Lake City, UT (via WY)
May 25th: Salt Lake City to Reno, NV
May 26th: Reno to Tracy, CA (passing through Sacramento and Stockton)

We'll be in northern California/the Bay Area for about a week, maybe a week and a half, and then driving up interstate 5 through Portland and Seattle and ending near Bellingham, WA in early June. You could have their cage and whatever food, litter, toys, etc. we have.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Lovely girls! They're so pretty.... Hope you find someone. Bump.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

They are adorable! I wish you were closer because I would totally bribe my partner into taking them in, lol! Good luck with finding them a home


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm in WA, but I have boys 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PhilosophyGuy (Mar 9, 2014)

For those curious, I'm currently considering less legitimate ways of bringing the ladies with my on my move. I've been reading a lot about traveling with rats, and about flying with animals in general. I'll have a post in the forum describing my plan and whether I succeed or not in several months. In the mean time, this call for a home is relevant until otherwise stated here.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

PhilosophyGuy said:


> For those curious, I'm currently considering less legitimate ways of bringing the ladies with my on my move. I've been reading a lot about traveling with rats, and about flying with animals in general. I'll have a post in the forum describing my plan and whether I succeed or not in several months. In the mean time, this call for a home is relevant until otherwise stated here.


Pleaaaassse let me know! I'm so paranoid to bring my girls on a train because of how they might get treated and air supply, Etc etc..... I hav heard bad stories .... Anyways  let us know 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akihba (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm in Fremont, California. I might be interested if you're still looking for a home for your three ladies.  Let me know so I can work things out ASAP. Thanks!


----------

